

The book that defined modern campaign reporting (2010) - gruseom
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1210/46906.html

======
gruseom
Richard Cramer has just died
([http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/01/richard-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/01/richard-
ben-cramer/266915/)). This article seemed more fitting to post.

